# Versa front end collision.. steering column problem now?!



## XFreeRollerX (Sep 17, 2008)

I had a minor fender-rape happen on the freeway where I ran over an extra large tire (thing was off a semi truck or something) and it destroyed the bumper and a few other things
$4,000 repair later the car is fine except now theres this metal piece on my steering column i just noted... its bronze in color and is sticking out, when I turn the wheel its grinding about and scraping all around and obviously is not normal

Question is this: Could the body shop have done this? They did a wheel alignment for some reason...

Also: Body shop forgot to refill radiator after replacement or something.. drove home and dumped over a gallon of coolant into the radiator to fill it... car had the temp light come on during a 50 mile commute before I caught the issue.. could this be a problem for the engine in long term?

off topic: I wanna lower my V with some harder springs for a sportier ride till I get the 370Z I want... is this even a reasonable idea lol


----------

